# Daffodil & Bluebell



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

In addition to my boys' thread "Edgar, Delphi & Charlie". I just bought two GORGEOUS baby girls. They are Blues, which I had been hoping to get because I think blues are just so pretty. 

Here's Daffodil: 


















Here's Bluebell: 









& Here's a video of them in the bathtub during their socialization hour. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltWjkDr1UV0


----------



## amberdyan (Dec 6, 2010)

They're beautiful  and it looks like the socialization is going well! I laughed in the video when one of the girls got right up in the camera- my girls always do that when I'm trying to take a picture (or when I'm doing anything with electronics really. There's even a tiny bite out of the back of my e-reader. Crazies  )


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Awww, how gorgeous - they both have such sweet, little faces! <33 I especially love Daffodil's markings.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are very cute but they aren't blues at all, they are black.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> They are very cute but they aren't blues at all, they are black.


this is what i was thinking as well.


----------

